# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > آموزش: معرفي يك برنامه تلفن گويا Open Source

## in_chand_nafar

* 					استفاده از برنامه تلفن گويا Open Source 				*

----------

